# Caught in the act.



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

Last night I had Cyndaquil out free roaming. When I turned around to make sure everything was still good this is what I found.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=24422&id=1847210029&l=34c3d233fe


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

:lol: That is so cute!!! 
How old is Cyndaquil? I just got my hedgie and I can't quite let him free roam yet, for fear he may poop everywhere. This little guy of mine just poops A LOT..lol 
:mrgreen: Love him anyway!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Now that is cute!! :lol:


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

D'AWWW!!! I don't know if I can trust my cats around Watson yet. Maybe when he gets bigger and can protect himself a little better


----------



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

They estimated he was born in Dec. So about 6 months. He's pretty good poop wise only goes when i first bring him out so i set out a fleece blanket for him for easy cleaning and then he's free to do w/e he wants. I keep a good eye since we have 2 cats and one of them glares at him Lol. The one in the pic is a snuggle kitty. He wouldn't hurt a fly. It just warms my heart that those 2 love each other so much but then again he is a strange one. I catch him sleeping on his back all the time when he's on my lap heh.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Beanie said:


> D'AWWW!!! I don't know if I can trust my cats around Watson yet. Maybe when he gets bigger and can protect himself a little better


If you have any doubt at all that you can trust another animal around your hedgehog, don't let them meet at all. Just because he's bigger doesn't mean he's less likely to be hurt by a cat or dog, and if he's become more friendly and used to the sight of a cat by then, injury might be more likely. There was recently a post by a user whose hedgehog lost an eye because of a split-second reaction from her dog. It's just safer to keep hedgehogs away from other, larger predators.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

That's way too cute ahhh!

I wish my hedgehog and cat would do that... but my cat is way too terrified to have my hedgie that close to him XD Kashi will come explore and sniff around, and the minute his nose comes too close to my kitty's toes he will be like NOOOO and run away and watch from a distance haha 
That's okay though.. I mean at least he is not being aggressive


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Aw, that's the same way my little guy is with my kitten. I don't let him roam around with the bigger cats (though they've never given him more than a mildly curious glance) but I figure since my little kitty isn't much bigger than Pepper, and they're always sniffing at each other through the cage with happy faces, that they'll be okay at least while they're close in size. Though I never let them interact unsupervised. 
Strangely enough, all cats in the house get along great with my friend's rat who's staying here... when my friend said Fitz got along with cats, I didn't believe him, but he really does! He nips their feet if they climb on his cage, but otherwise he likes to lick them through the bars. I don't let them get too close, though. 
Those pictures are so cute.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Aww, he likes your kitty. <3 Cute, they look like they're good friends.


----------

